# Woman Ticketed For Political Bumper Stickers



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Woman Ticketed For Political Bumper Stickers*
Mall Worker Heads To Court In November

OVERLAND PARK, Kan. -- A Kansas woman said she was ticketed for having political bumper stickers on her car.

On Wednesday, Sara Keiser was cited in connection with campaigning illegally because she parked her car at Metcalf South Mall, which is a polling place during elections.

The law states that no one can campaign within 250 feet of a polling place.

Keiser said she wasn't at the mall to vote or to campaign. She was there to go to work.

"I work here. My office is upstairs. I'm here every single day," Keiser said.

She said someone going to the mall to vote noticed her car parked out front and called police.

"They contacted all kinds of people in Kansas government about what to do. Apparently at one point, they were thinking about towing my car," Keiser said.

The car wasn't towed, but an officer wrote her a ticket.

"The officer seemed as confused as I did and a little uncomfortable," she said. "(The ticket) stated that my car is a campaign vehicle, which obviously took me aback."

She said she prefers to park close to the front doors of the mall, but now she must park around the corner and out of sight of the polling place.

Keiser didn't receive a monetary fine, but she must report to court in November.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just MORE political whining:smt011:smt011
Too bad they cant create an AIDS type virus that only infects liberals:smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So U agree or disagree w/ the ticket?

Personally, I think the whole issue is ridiculous. Whether U agree or disagree w/ her politically - IF what she is saying is true, then I do not believe she deserves the ticket. I realize the majority of people on this site are Republicans - but looking beyond her obvious stance as a democrat, I don't think she deserved the ticket.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Typical liberal response to everything. They see something they don't like and they call government to fix it their way, or it's wrong. Well lets pass a law that's all you ever hear out of the jerks. You do know there is liberal republicans too don't you Ship?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> You do know there is liberal republicans too don't you Ship?


I think there is too much labeling of "liberal" and "conservative." People can have a mix of views - liberal on some and conservative on others. I know I do. Also, to automatically villainize all democrats is not fair either. There are many moderate or even conservative democrats. Every democrat is not a liberal nutjob.

In reality, I think both parties are screwed up, and it quite often comes down to the lesser of two evils.

And, besides progun issues, sometimes U gotta look at other issues as well. Then decide who to vote for....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if your for taking away guns, killing babies, ****'s marrying,and many government give away programs. Then your a good Democrate. If you want the likes of john kerry, ted kenndy, and nacy polopski running your country. Yep your a Democrate. I ask you, would you really want to be a liberal? These are the liberal ideals and some of the most powerful one's in government. Oh I forgot george soros. That commy owns the dnc. He's a world socialist. There's much more but I am tired of this.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> So U agree or disagree w/ the ticket?
> 
> Personally, I think the whole issue is ridiculous. Whether U agree or disagree w/ her politically - IF what she is saying is true, then I do not believe she deserves the ticket. I realize the majority of people on this site are Republicans - but looking beyond her obvious stance as a democrat, I don't think she deserved the ticket.


I she parked within the legal boundary of a polling place (I thinks it's 100 feet) I agree with the ticket.

SW..It would be nice to see some links to the stories you post for reference.
*Helps with copy write infrigment too.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well if your for taking away guns, killing babies, ****'s marrying,and many government give away programs. Then your a good Democrate. If you want the likes of john kerry, ted kenndy, and nacy polopski running your country. Yep your a Democrate. I ask you, would you really want to be a liberal? These are the liberal ideals and some of the most powerful one's in government. Oh I forgot george soros. That commy owns the dnc. He's a world socialist. There's much more but I am tired of this.


Not every democrat is for those things. You are taking the extreme left. Unfortunately, they have taken over the party. There are also fanatics on the right side - Some of the Christian conservatives. Unfortunately, they get the main voice of the republican party sometimes.

I do not like the socialists. But while both parties suck, the rebuplican party is generally horrible on environmental issues. Each party has good and bad things. I will admit that lately, the democrats have been taken over by a bunch of nuts. But I know some "regular" democrats who are not liberal loons. I think its too easy to jump on the bandwagon when you are in either party, and just insult the other guy.

To be honest, both parties suck. They usually are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

scooter said:


> Just MORE political whining:smt011:smt011
> Too bad they cant create an AIDS type virus that only infects liberals:smt068


So you think that liberals should be killed just because they have a different political viewpoint? Now that is really scary.

--

As for the ticket, it would have been much simpler to have just asked her to move her car out of sight of the polling place. It doesn't appear that she was actively trying to violate the law here, and I doubt that she gave it much thought at all.

Now the whole thing has been made a news item. Personally, if I had seen the sticker I would have ignored it. By that reasoning, anybody parking at the polls to vote that has a sticker on their car would have to be ticketed.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Not every democrat is for those things. You are taking the extreme left. Unfortunately, they have taken over the party. There are also fanatics on the right side - Some of the Christian conservatives. Unfortunately, they get the main voice of the republican party sometimes.
> 
> I do not like the socialists. But while both parties suck, the rebuplican party is generally horrible on environmental issues. Each party has good and bad things. I will admit that lately, the democrats have been taken over by a bunch of nuts. But I know some "regular" democrats who are not liberal loons. I think its too easy to jump on the bandwagon when you are in either party, and just insult the other guy.
> 
> To be honest, both parties suck. They usually are two sides of the same coin.


artyman: I agree with you 100% on both partys suck. We are in bad need of a change. I was born and rasied in a Democrate home after the war. Your right about it has changed big time. What is going on in Washington is a disgrace to our country as a whole. You have to sets of elites fighting for power. They could care less about what is happening to the country. All they want is the power. Where's the likes of Zell Miller when you need them. I don't see any democrates that are coming up that has the grit to take that party and fix whats wrong. :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> artyman: I agree with you 100% on both partys suck. We are in bad need of a change. I was born and rasied in a Democrate home after the war. Your right about it has changed big time. What is going on in Washington is a disgrace to our country as a whole. You have to sets of elites fighting for power. They could care less about what is happening to the country. All they want is the power. *Where's the likes of Zell Miller when you need them.* I don't see any democrates that are coming up that has the grit to take that party and fix whats wrong. :smt1099 :smt1099


Zig-Zag Zell as we called him, because he would move from one side or the other of an issue, and before he started speaking out about the wrongs of his party has retired in North Georgia.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree that both parties suck so I label myself an independent and vote for whichever side I think is the lesser of two weasels, usually republican in national and democrat state and local. I disagree with the ticket since that could have happened to anyone, not many people if any would remember their bumper stickers. We really need more political parties in America, two parties can't really represent the views of an entire nation. Moderate dems. and reps. are very different from their extremist bedfellows.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The last I'll say is she sure didn't deserve a ticket. If I had been the LEO and knew where she was I would of had her move it. If she refused then I would done as ordered. Of corse he might not of had that option.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


>


Do I care if she got a ticket...? Honestly, I could care less...

What I do find amusing though is the fact she's driving around in something that requires... *OIL!!!* :smt075


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Probably one of them eco-weenies like Babs Stristand. She rides around in a limo but she wants you to take the bus.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> So you think that liberals should be killed just because they have a different political viewpoint? Now that is really scary.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Good God another one with NO SENSE OF HUMOR PERIOD,It was a joke but I guess your jokes would be ok and mine are calling for killing anyone with a different idea than mine.........jesus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Good God another one with NO SENSE OF HUMOR PERIOD,It was a joke but I guess your jokes would be ok and mine are calling for killing anyone with a different idea than mine.........jesus


In all fairness - I pointed out in another thread this week that meaning quite often get lost in e-mails and messages. There is no inflection in messages. Different people take the same post different ways because there is only text - no meaning behind it. I learned that a long time ago, and I try to be noncombative as possible because of this...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I try to be noncombative as possible because of this...


I agree don't fight with them just nuke them and be done with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I agree don't fight with them just nuke them and be done with it.


Nuke who? Liberals? We're not talking about anything else here on this thread but US citizens w/ differing political views....

Its terrible when people can't accept someone with a differing view. U can disagree with someone vehemently - but to hate this is another level...

I don't mean to ruffle feathers - obviously some people agree and some disagree. And intolerance floats thru all views I suppose. But, I'd like to think we can discuss opposing views civilly. So, far, members have been nice to each other even when they have opposing views. But, even if not directed at a member per se, hateful things don't reflect well on the speaker, and invite controversy


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

scooter said:


> Good God another one with NO SENSE OF HUMOR PERIOD,It was a joke but I guess your jokes would be ok and mine are calling for killing anyone with a different idea than mine.........jesus


Actually, I have too much of a sense of humor that often gets me into trouble, but I just didn't find wishing a horrible form of death on people with differing viewpoints to be funny.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Technically, this woman was breaking the law and deserved the ticket. Now, I may have a problem with the law in this case, but that’s how I see this issue. Had the bumper sticker been for the conservative candidate, someone would have complained and the same exact thing would have happened. 

The ironic thing is, due to the liberals trying to overturn election results they don’t like due to any minor infraction they can find, polling places have to resort to following the letter of the law to the Nth degree.

Heck, I could argue that I was walking by her car on the way to the polling place but noticed her bumper sticker and thought the polls would be hostile to conservatives, so I decided not to vote. I was disenfranchised! 

Absurd?  Yes, but it is the same argument that has been made in the past by you know who. This, I believe, is why this woman received a ticket.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The ticket is stupid. Does this mean that, if I live in Kansas, I can't drive to the polling place in my own car if it has a political sticker on it? Good thing I live in Arizona, because in 2004 I had a "W" sticker on my car and drove to the polling place to vote. I guess in Kansas, I would have had to walk! That's absurd, and quite possibly a First Amendment issue. I am glad the cop was "uncomfortable" issuing the ticket - while he was doing his duty, at least he could apparently see the idiocy of the whole thing, too. I hope the judge laughs this thing out of court.

As for Democrats/liberals being the spawn of the devil, well, I know several liberals who are very fine people. My wife's cousin is a far-left liberal, yet she and I get along famously, and I thoroughly enjoy her company. Hell, if I were single and she wasn't gay, I'd date her. One night we sat up until dawn debating a dozen issues. In the end, neither of us changed our minds, but I concluded that while she is misled, she is also well-intentioned. Most liberals, I think, have good intentions. Many of them even want the same success for Americans than conservatives do - they just see a different way to achieve that goal. It's really too bad we talk past each other, rather than TO each other. So I don't hate liberals because they are liberals.

One of the problems with getting all the news from talk radio, right-wing websites, and to a lesser degree Fox News, is that only one side of any issue is generally presented. One of the things I learned on the border mission was that conservative talk radio doesn't tell the whole story. When I deployed to Yuma, all the talk radio righties were screaming that we needed a wall all the way across the southern border, and that the Border Patrol wanted such a wall. It simply wasn't true. Not one BP agent I talked to thought such a wall was a cost-effective solution, and they all thought the money could be better spent on other methods of apprehending illegal aliens. This was basically the opposite of what I was hearing on Arizona talk radio, and also Sean Hannity, Laura Ingraham, FreeRepublic.com, World Net Daily, etc. So I am very skeptical about the information I get from these sources.

I'm more of a "small L" libertarian than anything else, so I have disagreements with both major parties. I do think it will be easier to change the course of the Republican party back to one oriented toward personal responsibility, individual liberty, and successful foreign policy. That's why I always vote in GOP primaries, and really the only reason I am a registered Republican. Under the Bush administration, however, the GOP has gone 'round the bend with overly ambitious nation-building schemes and ridiculous spending on essentially liberal government programs. It'll be a long road back to Reagan/Goldwater conservatism.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

You have to be pretty low to write a BS ticket like that.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> It'll be a long road back to Reagan/Goldwater conservatism.


+1 

Maybe one day...but I fear it will take quite a long time...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> You have to be pretty low to write a BS ticket like that.


Would you rather LEOs not enforce the law?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I am **SO** glad I don't live in a city. 

City folk seem so easily offended - by just about anything and everything that they disagree with, and then they want to sue someone because of it. Hell, city folk can't even hang their laundry out to dry in their own backyards anymore - afterall, it might offend someone!

Nevermind that it saves energy and money; we just can't have Aunt Maggies' drawers flapping in the breeze...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> I am **SO** glad I don't live in a city.
> 
> City folk seem so easily offended - by just about anything and everything that they disagree with, and then they want to sue someone because of it. Hell, city folk can't even hang their laundry out to dry in their own backyards anymore - afterall, it might offend someone!
> 
> Nevermind that it saves energy and money; we just can't have Aunt Maggies' drawers flapping in the breeze...


This is really about electioneering law, not city living or being offended. Every State has a similar law for ALL polling places within the State. Any country bumpkin could make the same call, I hope.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> You have to be pretty low to write a BS ticket like that.


It doesn't sound like the cop had much choice or enjoyed writing it.
I quote from the first post above 
"*"They contacted all kinds of people in Kansas government about what to do. Apparently at one point, they were thinking about towing my car," Keiser said.

The car wasn't towed, but an officer wrote her a ticket.

"The officer seemed as confused as I did and a little uncomfortable," she said. "(The ticket) stated that my car is a campaign vehicle, which obviously took me aback."*"


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

2400 said:


> *It doesn't sound like the cop had much choice or enjoyed writing it.*
> I quote from the first post above
> "*"They contacted all kinds of people in Kansas government about what to do. Apparently at one point, they were thinking about towing my car," Keiser said.
> 
> ...


You are correct.

From first post&#8230;.


> The law states that *no one can campaign within 250 feet of a polling place.*


From the State of Kansas&#8230;.



> SB 128 was approved by the Legislature &#8230; The measure changes *the crime* of "electioneering at polling places" to "electioneering." *It expands the law to include "attempting to persuade or influence" eligible voters to vote for or against a particular candidate. *


Valid Ticket.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> It doesn't sound like the cop had much choice or enjoyed writing it.
> I quote from the first post above
> "*"They contacted all kinds of people in Kansas government about what to do. Apparently at one point, they were thinking about towing my car," Keiser said.
> 
> ...


Thats what I get for jumping the gun...

Thanks! :smt1099


----------

